#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-09-13
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, leogg como  vamos?
<PabloRubianes> todo bien
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, al fin ya renunciaste?
<PabloRubianes> renuncie???
<PabloRubianes> no no sobrevivi
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ando reformulando la presentacion para volverme a presentar por tarde a finales de octubre a translation team :D
<PabloRubianes> re bien
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, pues si... vamos a ver!
<SergioMeneses> ese es el ultimo intento
<SergioMeneses> bueno aunq solo me presente una vez
<SergioMeneses> y me dijeron q me volviera a presentar... pero que mejorara unas cosas
<SergioMeneses> muy puntuales
<PabloRubianes> mira... que bueno
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-09-14
<CAP5981> O_O
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-09-15
<point> hay alguien
<PabloRubianes> point, si
<PabloRubianes> estaba comiendo :P
<point> bueno aquí va mi pregunta
<point> <point> quisiera saber si alguien me puede explicar como instalar un programa que descargue
<point>  ya que este no cuanta con el usual ./configure
<point>  y cuando hago "make" me aparece un error
<Emerling> o/
<PabloRubianes> que programa es?
<PabloRubianes> hola Emerling
<point> PCEmu
<Emerling> PabloRubianes,  que +
<point> pcemu-1.2.tar.gz ese el nombre del archivo
<PabloRubianes> no lo conosco
<PabloRubianes> sin el configure hasta donde se no vas a poder, quizas si preguntas en el canal #ubuntu-es
<PabloRubianes> lamento no ser de mucha ayuda
<point> es un emulador de assembler para la plataforma x86
<point> si eso me imagine pero pues quiero agotar todas las posibilidades
<PabloRubianes> claro
<PabloRubianes> en el canal -es tiene que haber alguien que sepa mas que yo :P
<Emerling> yo desconozco el programa,
<Emerling> generalmente debe tene run leeme readme y deberia traer las isntrucciones
<Emerling> o en sudefecto buscar los repositorios cargarlo e instalarlo desde consola o gestord epaquetes
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-09-16
<point> alguien me puede ayudar con algo
